# Ladies and gentlemen - we have a strap monster



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Special thanks to @Jezz59


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Links not working


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Should be OK now. I apologise for inconvenience caused.


----------



## jezz59 (Nov 1, 2009)

unusual application for a "Sub" but , looking good thanks for Pix!


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

mitadoc said:


> I like that one a lot


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2020)

I really don't like these kind of straps, I would say NATO style, however the first 2, the gold and the navy have changed my view, they look really smart


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2020)

Where do you get these from?


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> Where do you get these from?


 Do you mean the perlon ,mate?


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like the blue perlon best. It would also look nice on a sharkmesh bracelet. Surprisingly comfortable too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2020)

mitadoc said:


> Do you mean the perlon ,mate?


 The straps? Cheers


----------



## Shoughie0 (Jan 17, 2005)

The perlon looks a perfect match. :thumbsup:


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> The straps? Cheers


 The blue braided like strap is perlon made by Eulit.

https://www.eulit.com/en/all/3/kristall-perlon


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2020)

mitadoc said:


> The blue braided like strap is perlon made by Eulit.
> 
> https://www.eulit.com/en/all/3/kristall-perlon


 What about the gold? Thanks


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Nick Parr 1977 said:


> What about the gold? Thanks


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Premium-French-Nylon-Tudor-Style-Watch-Strap-20mm-22mm/184022891434


----------

